# Looking to make Contacts in Toronto



## IrishMedic (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi,

I am currently finalising my citizenship to Canada and hope to move to Toronto, i am originally from Ireland and working here. I trained as a paramedic in USA and hope to sit the AEMCA's after the new year. Although I've emailed TEMS for any info they could provide, i got zilch back....so i'm hoping i may come across a medic working in Toronto who could provide some information.

Ideally I would like to maybe organise a trip to Toronto to maybe talk to a few medics and maybe get a ride along to see what TEMS is all about, after looking into the History and researching TEMS i would really love to work there.....industrial action and all...

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## RyanMidd (Oct 26, 2009)

If it's industrial action you're after, you'll want to come to Alberta, not Ontario.


----------



## BEorP (Oct 28, 2009)

RyanMidd said:


> If it's industrial action you're after, you'll want to come to Alberta, not Ontario.



I believe he was making reference to the recent strike in Toronto.

OP, I hope my PM came through.


----------



## seshan (Nov 11, 2009)

As a fellow Torontonian, Welcome.

I am not an EMT, but does sales for EMS.  I have met a few EMT's in the area and they are quite receptive.

I wish you all the best.


----------

